# Ridgeback Report



## Ridgeback (Jan 24, 2018)

Left out sunday 5PM, 10 knts out and got to the steps at 1am. Set up some nice sword baits with pool noodles and glow sticks. No bites. An hour before daylight we set out the spread and headed to th Ram, Water was dirty to the Ram 

South side of Ram water is very pretty blue, headed toward Horn Mountain and the short corner starts screaming, 10 minutes into blue water. Pulled hook and fish is gone... Troll to horn and mark no tuna or fish...

Fished till 1pm and pulled high speeders home. I'm always happy when I get a big bite like that, when you know it was a solid fish. 

Looked like born 2 run had a good trip...


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you made it out there and thank you for posting. I was glad to get some feedback from someone on actual conditions. Born2run had a day that is for sure. 

You remember the water temp before blue water and then in blue water by any chance?

Question- what speed were you HS trolling on the way back in for hoo? I’ve found if I go over 20 knots bad things happen when I hook up. Are your baits staying down or skipping?

Sorry to hear about your pulled hook mystery fish. That’s how it goes sometimes as you know. 

You got out there and that is more than what most of us did.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report glad you at least got out


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a report for Born2run? I saw them out here the other day. Looked like they were pretty busy.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is what I saw from Born2run


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

MaxP- what rig are you on out there?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I told y'all the 100# class tuna were out here.


----------

